# Front Yard Pipe Busted



## gan_nair (Aug 8, 2007)

A rather large swampy type puddle has emerged about 2 feet from the foundation in my front yard. Its not the pipe that has an outlet coming out of the ground, I guess that one is the sewage line, Ive had to unscrew the top and get in it with an auger to unclog the line so my toilet would flush correctly. Who knew that you couldnt flush baby wipes, well you guys probably knew that, I didnt. 

Anyways, its about 3 feet to the side of that outlet and 2 feet in front of the house. What line is that, and how do I go about fixing it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks guys and gals.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 13, 2007)

I would dig it up and see what it looks like. Also save some money and time charged by a plumber by DIY.
 Or use your x-ray glasses.


----------

